# 2 Spieler, 1 Rechner



## norse (31. März 2010)

heyho!

Wir machen ab Freitag 'ne Lan und haben ein kleins Rechner problem, da 2 hinüber sind. Nun kahm ich auf die Idee, dass es doch möglich sein könnte das man *zu zweit an einem Rechner 2 Spiele* alà COD4 etc zocken könnte. Die Rechenleistung ist da,nun mangelt es an Software.

Kennt da jmd etwas das so was schaffen kann? Müssen ja schließlich nun 2 Tastaturen und 2 Mäuse unabhängig voneinander laufen.

hoffe hier weiß einer von sowas 

lg
Norse


----------



## grubsnek (31. März 2010)

Ich glaube das wird nicht funktionieren. Schließlich brauchst du ja auch noch 2 Monitore, wobei eine Maus und eine Tastatur nur Einfluss auf einen haben soll.

Hab ich noch nie gehört, dass sowas geht.


----------



## norse (31. März 2010)

2 Monitore nutz ich sowieso  aber wegn maus un so frag ihc ja, obs da softwäre möglichkeiten gibt die iwas emulieren oder soo.. =/


----------



## K-putt (1. April 2010)

hab da mal sowas auf youtube gesehen , mit cod 4 sogar  im splitscreen  

ich schau ma ob ichs finde

edit :
http://pcsplitscreen.freehostia.com/Cod Split screen.htm

schaut so aus als würde es nur mit 2 controllern laufen


----------



## norse (1. April 2010)

sag ich doch das das geht  das ist schonmal ein anfang, viele dank, ich werd mal ein wenig rummprobieren..falls noch jmd was findet immer her damit!


----------



## Bauer87 (1. April 2010)

Jweweils zwei Mäuse, Tastaturen und Monitore zusammen mit zwei Usern an einem PC mit unterschiedlichen Sessions funktioniert mit Linux sehr gut. Da kann man auch achtzehn Leute unabhängig an einen Rechner setzen (3*Eyefinity6, die Zahl der Monitore limitiert halt). Aber mit Windows geht das nur, wenn das Programm selber einen solchen Modus für mehrere Benutzer anbietet.


----------



## Ryokage (1. April 2010)

Naja, es geht, zwei virtuelle Betriebssysteme parallel laufen zu lassen. Bei Windows brauchst du aber auch für einen legalen Betrieb jeweils eine Lizenz für die virtuelle Systeme (nur so als Hinweis . Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob ein Spiel wie COD4 in einem solchen virtuellen System problemlos läuft. Wenn man jetzt 2 Mäuse und 2 Tastaturen einstöpselt, müsste man probieren, ob man jeweils es hinbekommt in jedem virtuellen System mal die eine zu aktivieren und die andere zu deaktivieren. Mit 2 Monis müsste man dann ebenso verfahren, einer jeweils nur aktiv im jeweiligen System.
Ob das wirklich klappt, ka, ausprobieren wird da die einzige Möglichkeit bleiben.

Es gibt mehrere Programme um solche virtuellen Maschinne einzurichten, z.B.  VMware Player


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. April 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Jweweils zwei Mäuse, Tastaturen und Monitore zusammen mit zwei Usern an einem PC mit unterschiedlichen Sessions funktioniert mit Linux sehr gut. Da kann man auch achtzehn Leute unabhängig an einen Rechner setzen (3*Eyefinity6, die Zahl der Monitore limitiert halt). Aber mit Windows geht das nur, wenn das Programm selber einen solchen Modus für mehrere Benutzer anbietet.



Und welche wahnsinns Spiele spielst du dann mit Linux? ^^


----------



## norse (4. April 2010)

Naja gibt ja auhc passende emulatoren und da wette das da einige spiele laufen sollten


----------



## Jared566 (6. April 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Naja, es geht, zwei virtuelle Betriebssysteme parallel laufen zu lassen. Bei Windows brauchst du aber auch für einen legalen Betrieb jeweils eine Lizenz für die virtuelle Systeme (nur so als Hinweis . Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob ein Spiel wie COD4 in einem solchen virtuellen System problemlos läuft. Wenn man jetzt 2 Mäuse und 2 Tastaturen einstöpselt, müsste man probieren, ob man jeweils es hinbekommt in jedem virtuellen System mal die eine zu aktivieren und die andere zu deaktivieren. Mit 2 Monis müsste man dann ebenso verfahren, einer jeweils nur aktiv im jeweiligen System.
> Ob das wirklich klappt, ka, ausprobieren wird da die einzige Möglichkeit bleiben.
> 
> Es gibt mehrere Programme um solche virtuellen Maschinne einzurichten, z.B.  VMware Player



Virtuelle Maschinen sind zwar gut für Testzwecke (Server aufsetzten o.ä.) aber zum Zocken sind die nix, da keine DirectX unterstützung. (wird es auch nicht so schnell geben)

Zum Topic:
Ich glaube nicht, dass das gehen wird. Höchstens mit Linux nur dann muss auch erstmal das Spiel unter Linux laufen können. (Wine) Nur so ein Linux system, das auch spielfähig ist, ist nix für einen einsteiger.. dafür sollte man schon etwas erfahrung haben.

Mfg Jared


----------



## Spikos (6. April 2010)

Wenn ihr einen Xbox360-Controller habt, könnt ihr z.B. Left4Dead 1 & 2 oder Kane & Lynch zu zweit per Splitscreen zocken - hab das allerdings noch nicht mit 2 Tastaturen probiert!
Edit: Sieh das nur als Hinweis, hab die Fragestellung falsch verstanden .


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (10. April 2010)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Und welche wahnsinns Spiele spielst du dann mit Linux? ^^



Wolfenstein online. Gibt es kostenlos für Linux. Wäre mal einen Versuch wert


----------

